# The Confession Unbound



## westpres (Oct 28, 2008)

I just discovered "The Puritan Board" yesterday and saw a thread about my book "The Confession Unbound: Meditations on the westminster confession. 

I was an IFCA Army Chaplain for 10 years (and a graduate of Dallas Theological Seminary). during seminary there were so many questions I had about "holes" in the Dispensational scheme of things but as many know, being in seminary is like drinking from a firehouse. For those 10 years I studied, read the reformers and especially the Puritans. In 1997 I recognized that I had become thoroughly Reformed. I entered the PCA in at that time being ordained in the Central Carolina Presbytery. There I was introduced to many who though they said they held to the WCF they really treated it as if it were the weird uncle at a family reunion. 

My study led me to put together 300 plus devotionals based on the scriptures/topics in the WCF. The result was "The Confession Unbound". I used "unbound" to describe how relevant the WCF was and is- it defies being bound into and relegated to the shelf of unused books. My goal was to bring a fresh look from a devotional aspect to the WCF. If anyone has any questions i would be happy to answer them.


Dr. Christopher Faria

p.s., I went on to get a D.Min from Covenant Seminary and a Ph.D. from Whitefield. My disseration was on Calvin's view of Reformed Preaching.


----------



## Grymir (Oct 28, 2008)

Confession Unbound. Good choice of words!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 28, 2008)

Personally I like "the weird uncle at a family reunion" comparison. That says it all! I look forward to hearing more from you, Pastor.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 28, 2008)




----------

